# TV-Karte (Pinnacle)



## Ich_halt224 (3. November 2006)

Schönen guten Abend,

vor ewigen Zeiten habe ich einmal eine TV-Karte von Pinnacle gekauft, die habe ich damals auch in meinen PC eingebaut und die Software installiert, funktionierte alles.

Nachdem der PC aber in der Zwischenzeit einige Male neu formatiert wurde usw. habe ich die Software nicht mehr neu aufgespielt. Die Karte ist aber noch im PC.

Nun bin ich in der Situation, dass ich eine TV-Karte brauche.  Also habe ich mir gedacht, ich lasse den PC einmal ohne TV-Karte hoch fahren und dann wieder mit, dann wird er sich schon melden.   Dem war leider nicht so, in der Hardwareanzeige scheint es so, als ob Treiber für das Gerät vorhanden sind.

Nun ist mein Problem, dass ich die Software nicht mehr habe und auch nicht weiß, wie die TV-Karte heisst, die da in meinem PC ist.

Beim Ausbauen habe ich folgende Daten aufgeschrieben, welche auf der Karte stehen:

203560756343801479

Pinnacle Systems

51015243


Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich heraus bekommen kann, wie die TV-Karte heisst?
Bzw. kann ich nun einfach eine x-beliebige TV-Karten-Software aufspielen und es funktioniert?
Wenn ja, welche Software empfehlt ihr?


Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße

Tim


----------



## AndreG (6. November 2006)

Ich_halt224 hat gesagt.:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich heraus bekommen kann, wie die TV-Karte heisst?
> Bzw. kann ich nun einfach eine x-beliebige TV-Karten-Software aufspielen und es funktioniert?
> Wenn ja, welche Software empfehlt ihr?



Moin,

Also 

1. x-beliebige Software nein, da sie deinen Chipsatz der TV-Karte kennen muß.

2. Am besten du schickste ne Mail an der Hersteller oder schaust, ob die dort Listen haben, welche Bezeichnung welche Karte ist.

3. Viele Pinnacle-Karten lassen sich mit DScaler betreiben hab mit diesem Prog die besten Erfahrungen gemacht. Gibt jedoch auch noch mehr. Jedoch läßt sich mit DSacler leider nur schlecht bis garnet aufnehmen.

Mfg Andre

P.s. http://deinterlace.sourceforge.net/


----------

